# mooring costs in new england



## capnjim02 (Jul 25, 2002)

I just got back from a 7 day cruise in new england,bussards bay,vinyard sound, cape cod bay. great! I''m now seriously considering moving my 30''cb up to eastern conn. or RI next season. does anyone have any info on aprox cost of moorings up there for a season or annual. costs of hauling and land storage.


----------



## windship (May 4, 2002)

capnjim02,
Moorings cost anywhere from five hundred to fifteen hundred. Haulout around eight hundred for a complete package.
I can help.I live and sail Buzzards Bay and I have moorings!
Please contact me at [email protected]

Dennis


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Moorings in RI are expensive and hard to come by in the southern part of Naragansett Bay.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

I live in SE CT and the moorings are a minimum of $800 and thats hard to come by. Complete haul out package can come to over 1500 if you take the stick out (that was my price last year). Where I am this year you MUST pull the mast for winter storage, but I am in the least expensive yard in town. It will still cost me about 1000 for the winter.

Good luck
Rob Gallagher
C&C 30
Pawcatuck CT


----------



## windship (May 4, 2002)

capnjim02, 
I have two moorings for rent in NewBedford, Ma. harbor inside the hurricane barrier and very well protected.one twohundred fifty lb mushroom and one 1000 lb mushroom.
contact me for prices at [email protected] if your interested.

Dennis


----------

